# ماسنجر المنتدى



## meery (12 أكتوبر 2007)

ماسنجر المنتدى
اية رأيكم نعمل ماسنجر للمنتدى 
ودة اللى فية بنتعرف على بعض ونسأل على بعض وبنتواصل اكتر 
وياريت نتواجد فية جميعا 
زى الماسنجر اللى على اجهزتنا
فكرتة عجبانى ويارب تعجبكم


----------



## meery (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماسنجر المنتدى*

هااااااااااااااااى 
مفيش حد موجود ولا اية ؟؟؟؟


----------



## R0O0O0KY (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماسنجر المنتدى*

هى فكرة جميلة يا ميرى بس فية ماسنجر فى قسم الترحيب و التعارف ​


----------



## gift (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماسنجر المنتدى*

هي فكرة كويسة


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماسنجر المنتدى*

الاخوة الاحباء

يوجد بالفعل شات للاعضاء المباركين فقط


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماسنجر المنتدى*

فكرة حلوى 
لكن انا مش متشجع للفكرة كثير


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماسنجر المنتدى*

فكرة كويسة 
وياريت التنفيذ


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماسنجر المنتدى*

يعني اية اعضاء مباركين


----------



## meery (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماسنجر المنتدى*

طيب واللى لسة منالوش البركة مالهمش حاجة


----------



## romyo (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماسنجر المنتدى*

اعتقد شات الاعضاء المباركين كافى جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
​


----------



## maria123 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماسنجر المنتدى*

هى فكرة جميلة يا ميرى


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماسنجر المنتدى*



meery قال:


> طيب واللى لسة منالوش البركة مالهمش حاجة


 
اختي العزيزة الشات اللي طالبينه 

يوجد به العديد من الاضرار للمنتدي

منها التقنية  وايضا الاخلاقية 

سلام ونعمة


----------



## meery (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماسنجر المنتدى*



Coptic Man قال:


> اختي العزيزة الشات اللي طالبينه
> 
> يوجد به العديد من الاضرار للمنتدي
> 
> ...






معلش ياريت تفهمنى يعنى اية لية اضرار اخلاقية؟؟
انا مشاركة بالموضع دة فى منتديات كتيرة وناحج جدا ومالوش اى اضرار
وعموما دة كان مجرد اقتراح .. وممكن تحذفوا الموضوع خالص منعا لأى ضرر للمنتدى مع انى مش شايفة اى اضرار


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماسنجر المنتدى*



meery قال:


> معلش ياريت تفهمنى يعنى اية لية اضرار اخلاقية؟؟
> انا مشاركة بالموضع دة فى منتديات كتيرة وناحج جدا ومالوش اى اضرار
> وعموما دة كان مجرد اقتراح .. وممكن تحذفوا الموضوع خالص منعا لأى ضرر للمنتدى مع انى مش شايفة اى اضرار


 
اضرار اخلاقية بمعني اني ممكن اي عضو يستغله في الكلام البذئ او سب المنتدي او مضايقة البنات المتواجدة علي صفحات المنتدي

وطبعا مش متضايقيين ولو في امكاننا التنفيذ مش هنتاخر عنكم يا اخت meery

ربنا معاكي


----------



## meery (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماسنجر المنتدى*

اولا شكرا لردك
ثانيا زى ما قلت هى مجرد فكرة ولكم الحرية فى قبولها او رفضضها 
بس كفاية اوى ان اسم المنتدى ((الكنيسة)) يعنى مينفعش يكون فى اى كلام مش كويس او مضايقات .. وعموما شكرا لاهتمامك بتوصيل ردك ورأيك


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماسنجر المنتدى*



meery قال:


> بس كفاية اوى ان اسم المنتدى ((الكنيسة)) يعنى مينفعش يكون فى اى كلام مش كويس او مضايقات ..


 
لا يا meery مش كفاية, لأن في ناس كثيرة تريد الأساءة لينا و لأعضائنا و منهم المسلمين, و هذا عن خبرة و معايشة في المنتدى شهدناها نحن, فليش الشات فقط, بل وصل الحال حتى في الرسائل الخاصة
لذلك من حقنا ان نحافظ على اعضائنا و بناتنا من اي اساءة معتمدة من اي فئة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## meery (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماسنجر المنتدى*

اكيد انتوا ادرى منى ودة كان مجرد اقتراح
شكرا ليكم جميعا


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماسنجر المنتدى*



meery قال:


> اكيد انتوا ادرى منى ودة كان مجرد اقتراح
> شكرا ليكم جميعا


 

شكرا لك يا اخت meery من اجل اقتراحك
و نتطلع مستقبلا لأن تكوني جزءا من مجموعة الأعضاء المباركين
سلام و نعمة


----------

